# naked mole rats



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

hey i see every time i look up naked mice or rats i see alot of the naked mole rats

they are pretty ugly arnt they. but im sure that's why people want to own them, and every time i see the picture they become more intriguing to me!


anyone keep them or have any experience with them?

any details would be great to hear. im sure very rare in captivity so im sure i will probably never get one.


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

My thoughts exactly! I've seen a few in the flesh at a zoo/park in Florida & they're wonderful!!!!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I love animals, but that must be the only one about which I can find NO redeeming features! EWWWW!

(sorry if anyone's really into them and I've offended)

Fascinatingly though, they live in a caste system along the same lines as ants and termites....really wierd.

They're smaller than I thought they'd be too when I saw them in their scrotum-like flesh.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

giant snail said:


> i will probably never get one.


and because they live in this way, you can't have just one but need to have a whole colony that is ruled by one massive bloated hideous queen


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> and because they live in this way, you can't have just one but need to have a whole colony that is ruled by one massive bloated hideous queen



yeah, well i ment any as would need a series of linked hutches/ tanks boxes for them to live naturally. im sure they are hard to keep contained too!


maybe just fill a whole room up with dirt and leaf liter and turn your wall into glass!!! LOL
giant rat mole'ary!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

giant snail said:


> maybe just fill a whole room up with dirt and leaf liter and turn your wall into glass!!! LOL
> giant rat mole'ary!


URGH! I'm wish I could scrub my brain with wire wool to get rid of that image


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I've never seen these for sale 
So don't think u have much chance of getting any


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> URGH! I'm wish I could scrub my brain with wire wool to get rid of that image




:lol2::devil:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Think i'd rather go for the Damaraland Mole Rats, They life just the same life style as Naked mole rats, But are a bit better looking.
Both Damaraland mole rats and naked mole rats are in captivity, But it seems to be in science labs, Zoos'etc.

They look to be liveing in rotastak style housing.









Damaraland Mole Rats.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

gazz said:


> Think i'd rather go for the Damaraland Mole Rats, They life just the same life style as Naked mole rats, But are a bit better looking.
> Both Damaraland mole rats and naked mole rats are in captivity, But it seems to be in science labs, Zoos'etc.
> 
> They look to be liveing in rotastak style housing.
> ...




HAHA great thanks! i think they look even funnier with hair!!! funny fat feet too..... i dont know whether to :lol2: or :flrt:

i would of thought they would chew out of plastic cages????


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

giant snail said:


> i would of thought they would chew out of plastic cages????


I think there houseing is a thick perspex rather than just plastic. And unlike most rodents they don't work for them self, They work for a queen so do they have time for chewing tubes, When they should be chewing root veg.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

ermmmm....still not keen you know.

Don't misunderstand me, they are a vast improvement...but those teeth! Being and ex-smoker, I'm hardly the proud wearer of a dazzling hollywood set of gnashers so I probably shouldn't comment, but even so...they are creeeeepy!


----------



## Emmieloumoore (Jan 31, 2011)

I am also a HUGE fan of naked mole rats I've always wanted one too they are really cute :flrt:
I just love seeing them at London Zoo


----------



## Requiem (Mar 22, 2010)

giant snail said:


> hey i see every time i look up naked mice or rats i see alot of the naked mole rats
> 
> they are pretty ugly arnt they. but im sure that's why people want to own them, and every time i see the picture they become more intriguing to me!
> 
> ...


You should PM Bobby, he's an expert in them. Alternatively, ask a lot of the regulars in 18+, it's a common topic over there.

HTH : victory:


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have to admit, I love these little guys (new here, Im Kim, hope you don't mind me jumping in) they are so amazing, I saw them at Bristol Zoo and got so excited my other half walked away and hid! Can't help it I think they are fab.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Requiem.....I'm going to hurt you! :devil:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Requiem said:


> You should PM Bobby, he's an expert in them. Alternatively, ask a lot of the regulars in 18+, it's a common topic over there.
> 
> HTH : victory:





bobby said:


> Requiem.....I'm going to hurt you! :devil:


 :roll2:


sorry bobby :')


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

daftlassieEmma said:


> :roll2:
> 
> 
> sorry bobby :')


Just as well you two are gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

kimdj86 said:


> I have to admit, I love these little guys (new here, Im Kim, hope you don't mind me jumping in) they are so amazing, I saw them at Bristol Zoo and got so excited my other half walked away and hid! Can't help it I think they are fab.


Have to agree, Bristol Zoo has an awsome setup for them, and i've always loved them since i went there when i was teeny a while ago!!


----------

